# G-Nex to SGS3



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I know a few people have done it...how do you like it? Recently I thought I'd try an iPhone since it got LTE and a bigger screen, but unfortunately, I was spoiled by Android for 3 years and the simple things that I could do on there were a pain in the ass, or impossible to do on my iPhone.

Obviously I plan on rooting it, and I looked in the development section and will probably slap Liquid on there and Lean, since I've had both on my Nexus.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I did it. Development won't compare, but I was kinda done with crack flashing. I'm even running TW. Dafuq?

Like the phone though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I made the switch and don't regret it all. You got the big three as far as aosp, CM, Aokp, and miui. There's also others that are slowly coming over also plus sum tw ROMs as well. The battery and reception kill the gnex. The nexus is a bad ass phone but the s3 edges it out plus there's a sdcard slot, you def won't be disappointed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got mine and a 64 GB micro sd...about to root right meow


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I did it. Development won't compare, but I was kinda done with crack flashing. I'm even running TW. Dafuq?
> 
> Like the phone though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


lol I'm running TW too it's crazy! I actually like the stability and lack of crackflashing it feels good! I like TW because it offers features stock that a lot of AOSP ROMs have to add in like lockscreen targets, notification widgets and other cool stuff in the phone app and messenging. BeansROM B14 is rock solid and is themed like ICS/JB so I'm happy! The battery is loads better than the GNex too which is nice after being tethered to a charger all the time!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Soo Liquid doesn't support this SD card, and can't format it?







does that sound...right?

Edit: I'm dumb, had to format to fat32


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Already a thread on this

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/33548-Did-anyone-switch-from-the-Galaxy-Nexus-to-the-S-III?

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't regret jumping ships. Battery and signal is waaaay better. I don't have to worry about the screen having purple tint or horizontal lines etc. Speaker is loud and I can actually talk to someone for a while and not worry about sounding like I am under water or robot or drop called

Granted I miss crack flashing and having the latest Google update but that's fine.I got sick to a point where all I do is. Flash scroll the screen then flash again and again and again and again lol. The whole time I had it. not one time did I have a chance to set up my screens and all. 
I am happy with the development we have here now.

Buuut I will probably get the next next nexus. Lg sounds good spec and all buuut I'll wait let other be the guinea pig lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

PaulG1488 said:


> I don't regret jumping ships. Battery and signal is waaaay better. I don't have to worry about the screen having purple tint or horizontal lines etc. Speaker is loud and I can actually talk to someone for a while and not worry about sounding like I am under water or robot or drop called
> 
> Granted I miss crack flashing and having the latest Google update but that's fine.I got sick to a point where all I do is. Flash scroll the screen then flash again and again and again and again lol. The whole time I had it. not one time did I have a chance to set up my screens and all.
> I am happy with the development we have here now.
> ...


Haha I feel a little late to the party but it's sooo smooth, can't keep this screen off haha


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Thanks, Chief, now there's another one.
> 
> Haha I feel a little late to the party but it's sooo smooth, can't keep this screen off haha


Yeah the screen is leaps and bounds clearer/better than the GNex screen IMO. The battery life isn't even close...SGS3 hands down.


----------



## ljv (Feb 21, 2012)

I went S3 from the GNex. So did the wife. Not regretting it at all. The only thing the Nex has over the S3 is no home button. The S3 is better in every way possible. Better radio, better screen, better battery life ( a lot better!).

I'm running CleanRom 2.5 with some minor mods from KindaCrapMods with Apex Launcher. Perfect combination. Super stable. While is ICS, I see nothing JB has over this ICS build that I need.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I made the switch, best decision ever.

Running CM10 NIGHTLY with KT kernel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ljv said:


> I went S3 from the GNex. So did the wife. Not regretting it at all. The only thing the Nex has over the S3 is no home button. The S3 is better in every way possible. Better radio, better screen, better battery life ( a lot better!).
> 
> I'm running CleanRom 2.5 with some minor mods from KindaCrapMods with Apex Launcher. Perfect combination. Super stable. While is ICS, I see nothing JB has over this ICS build that I need.


Only thing I "miss" is expandable notifications.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome, Spaz!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I miss the development for the GNex









I'll be getting another Nexus as soon as they come out (praying there is more than just the LG Nex coming)


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> I made the switch, best decision ever.
> 
> Running CM10 NIGHTLY with KT kernel


Is it running 100% smooth and stable?

I had a Droid Charge and Fascinate, and neither ran smoothly unless they were on a Touchwiz based rom. I posted in another thread asking about how AOSP roms were running on the GS3 and got a response back that they weren't running perfectly. I want to upgrade to the GS3, but I'm worried that I'll be stuck in a similar situation where I'll have to run something Touchwiz based.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

We just need themers now lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> Is it running 100% smooth and stable?
> 
> I had a Droid Charge and Fascinate, and neither ran smoothly unless they were on a Touchwiz based rom. I posted in another thread asking about how AOSP roms were running on the GS3 and got a response back that they weren't running perfectly. I want to upgrade to the GS3, but I'm worried that I'll be stuck in a similar situation where I'll have to run something Touchwiz based.


This touchwiz is smooth. Trust me. I keep going back to it even doh I hate it.

Asop is also smooth. Just the ril is my concern because i don't get as good signal as I do on tw. I ran pandroid is my favorite asop ATM lol. Love the tablet mod on this phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay right now running Liquid RC5, 4.1.2 which I believe has IMOs kernel in it since it's oc'd to 1.9 ghz lol. All of my friends bashed me for going back to Android, but then again most of them have never used anything other than iOS. I was on one of the aokp builds posted in the AT&T section but I couldn't for the life of me get deep sleep.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> Is it running 100% smooth and stable?
> 
> I had a Droid Charge and Fascinate, and neither ran smoothly unless they were on a Touchwiz based rom. I posted in another thread asking about how AOSP roms were running on the GS3 and got a response back that they weren't running perfectly. I want to upgrade to the GS3, but I'm worried that I'll be stuck in a similar situation where I'll have to run something Touchwiz based.


uh, once in a while ill have a sleep of death, I don't use Google wallet. 15-18hour moderate heavy usage mixed LTE\Wifi usage --


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Okay right now running Liquid RC5, 4.1.2 which I believe has IMOs kernel in it since it's oc'd to 1.9 ghz lol. All of my friends bashed me for going back to Android, but then again most of them have never used anything other than iOS. I was on one of the aokp builds posted in the AT&T section but I couldn't for the life of me get deep sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


Oh your AT&T? FYI kernels are swappable between AT&T/T-Mo/Verizon for the most part with no issues so if you find yourself wanting to experience something else feel free to flash away. ROMs obviously aren't...







Sprint kernels will boot but last I tried the rotation was backwards on them lol.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Oh your AT&T? FYI kernels are swappable between AT&T/T-Mo/Verizon for the most part with no issues so if you find yourself wanting to experience something else feel free to flash away. ROMs obviously aren't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I moved away from my parent's family plan and went AT&T since Verizon's signal is mediocre in my area now. But that's good to know about the kernels, because I got a little worried when I was looking on some of the dev's host sites and see like, GalaxySIII-tmo-100812.zip...etc


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Just wait and get a Note 2! Or buy my SGS3 so i can get a Note 2, either way Note2 ftw


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Note 2 is cool if you have 1 foot hands. 5.5" for a phone is way too big IMO. I already have a tablet no need for a phablet.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't even fit the SGS3 in my jeans pockets...but I'm pretty sure the Note 2's gonna sell well


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I can't even fit the SGS3 in my jeans pockets...but I'm pretty sure the Note 2's gonna sell well


I think it will sell decent but a lot of people will pass on it simply due to its "girth." lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a lot of girth







lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Nothing wrong with a lot of girth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol should of know better than to use that word.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

pfft, there's no girth, it's just "curvy"


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> pfft, there's no girth, it's just "curvy"


lol this thread is sinking quickly haha.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> pfft, there's no girth, it's just "curvy"


I hear some people are into that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

So....the SGS3 rules!! lol


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I came here to say what everyone else has already said. Bean's with Nova or Apex is fantastic. Just needs JB notifications but having Gmail from 4.1.2 has made such a huge difference for me that I don't even care!

Time to put my GNex up for sale to pick up one of the new Nexuses, Note 2, or HTC DInc X. It'll be a Nexus if the Note 2 and DInc X are locked down on VZW (so I guess I should forget about them







)


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I was bored at work, this happened when I told one of my coworkers I switched back to android...










Another example lol


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I was bored at work, this happened when I told one of my coworkers I switched back to android...


I just tell people I hack my shit lol its easier than trying to explain it further...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I just tell people I hack my shit lol its easier than trying to explain it further...


^ THIS!!!


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


>


LMAO!!! Oh boy, I love the internet. xD


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

My friends all think I "jailbroke" my S3 and GNex because we could tether an iPad to it to watch NFL Sunday Ticket on the drive home this past Sunday.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> My friends all think I "jailbroke" my S3 and GNex because we could tether an iPad to it to watch NFL Sunday Ticket on the drive home this past Sunday.


lol I HATE when people ask if I can help them jailbreak their Android or if I jailbroke mine!!! I always correct them!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Same here, I don't even talk about root anything with anyone

Hate the fact that my father in law still asks me "So you still using Droids? My company just sent out an e-mail saying there's even more malware for them." but he has forced his entire family into getting iPhones.

Anyway, I always try to put my headphones into the Microsim ;( and I never seem to hit the home button hard enough. Hopefully in time I will overcome these issues


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

haha you will get used to it. I like not having the softkeys now actually.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it.. is it bad that I kinda like TW? I feel like such a trader.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Is it.. is it bad that I kinda like TW? I feel like such a trader.


you can change your name to "the traitor trader". ;-)

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I just got my S3 like 30 minutes ago, had my Nexus since launch day. Kinda sad I'll be pushing my Nexus aside, but so far I really like the S3. The Nexus was my first Sammy device so this is my first experience with TW. Am I going to get stoned to death if I say I don't completely hate it (it isn't completely obtrusive and in your face like HTC Sense)


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

No stoning, and one of the main benefits I saw with the S3 was the fact that I'd have that extra room not dedicated to soft keys. And if I wanted I could have them back and still have more screen room.

Oh and a little secret I flashed AOKP and found myself back on my debloated stock....I'm going to android hell.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

-iD said:


> No stoning, and one of the main benefits I saw with the S3 was the fact that I'd have that extra room not dedicated to soft keys. And if I wanted I could have them back and still have more screen room.
> 
> Oh and a little secret I flashed AOKP and found myself back on my debloated stock....I'm going to android hell.


Samesies.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> I just got my S3 like 30 minutes ago, had my Nexus since launch day. Kinda sad I'll be pushing my Nexus aside, but so far I really like the S3. The Nexus was my first Sammy device so this is my first experience with TW. Am I going to get stoned to death if I say I don't completely hate it (it isn't completely obtrusive and in your face like HTC Sense)


Haha same exact scenario for me. Nexus was my first Samsung and then I got the S3 a few weeks ago. I actually like TouchWiz features (hate the launcher but I use Nova anyways). I'm even running a TW ROM right now!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> haha you will get used to it. I like not having the softkeys now actually.


More screen real estate. I just wish I could set menu as back, and back as search lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> More screen real estate. I just wish I could set menu as back, and back as search lol


you can, it just takes source code meddling to remap keys.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Let me ask real quickly, whats a good debloat TW ROM? I was going to flash this first, looks cool and the 50gb Dropbox me's needs  http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29674-rom-beans-custom-stock-rom-build-14-109-50gb-dropbox-aroma-installer-sence-4-recents-many-options-themed-pure-stability/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Let me ask real quickly, whats a good debloat TW ROM? I was going to flash this first, looks cool and the 50gb Dropbox me's needs  http://rootzwiki.com...pure-stability/


I'm on that ROM. Has an ICS/JB look to it and runs great/great battery life. I highly recommend it. When you install it it uses Aroma installer so you choose which mods are applied. I chose all TW apps and no AOSP apps as I like the TW apps.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm also using that rom.

One word of note: don't install a launcher and VZW apps through Aroma. It'll save you some trouble when you're getting everything set up.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> I'm also using that rom.
> 
> One word of note: don't install a launcher and VZW apps through Aroma. It'll save you some trouble when you're getting everything set up.


Yeah I did TW launcher then installed Nova on my own.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

What is this Aroma installer? Also, I've noticed a lot of TW JB ports are screwy. Reason this ROM we're speaking about intrigued me is because it doesn't seem to have these random issues and is a nice balance of ICS/JB and TW. Are there any issues that I may have missed? I should mention I have no issue with stock TW and Apex right now. The only thing I can't stand is the stock status bar. Ugliest thing I've ever seen. That's the main reason I want to rock with a ROM. Thanks, fellas

Edit: Watched the video in the OP. Aroma is one of the coolest features I've seen for a ROM.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> What is this Aroma installer? Also, I've noticed a lot of TW JB ports are screwy. Reason this ROM we're speaking about intrigued me is because it doesn't seem to have these random issues and is a nice balance of ICS/JB and TW. Are there any issues that I may have missed? I should mention I have no issue with stock TW and Apex right now. The only thing I can't stand is the stock status bar. Ugliest thing I've ever seen. That's the main reason I want to rock with a ROM. Thanks, fellas
> 
> Edit: Watched the video in the OP. Aroma is one of the coolest features I've seen for a ROM.


Yeah when I got my S3 and kept seeing Aroma installer I was like wtf is that? It is awesome! Lets YOU pick what is installed! Brans ROM is fantastic with no issues I've seen and rocks the ICS/JB look while still being Touchwiz. 50GB of dropbox is nice too lol.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea I have to agree...Beans is my favorite TW rom. The 50gb dropbox is win!!


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

How do you get the 50gb if you already have an account?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

SOTK said:


> How do you get the 50gb if you already have an account?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It's explained in the OP of Bean's thread.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SOTK said:


> How do you get the 50gb if you already have an account?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


When it booted up it had me sign in and then I got 50GB extra.


----------

